# 16 week puppy oblivious to everything i say and do



## Tharry91 (May 31, 2012)

Well we have a 16 week puppy, I am about to rip my hair out. He doesn't listen at all, and by this I mean its like he is deaf. No matter what I say to him or what tone or volume most of the time he acts like I'm not even there. I tried no using physical corrections but its the only thing I can do to get a response out of him. If I tell him no or scream it or whisper it or what ever nothing happens. Or if I tell him no and push him away from what he is chewing on or when he bites me he comes right back and does it again. I've done the scruff and everything. I'm just down right exhausted with this dog. I need help, by the way this is far from my first puppy but its definately my hardest puppy.


----------



## NarysDad (Apr 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having these issues, but you have to remember he is only a baby. Physical corrections will only make him fearful of you in the end. It takes lots of patience when having a puppy.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Welcome to the little monster club  This sounds exactly like my Rumi when she was a young puppy. She had me @ wits end so much of the time. I would've given her back to the breeder if she wasn't in Germany! I so understand where you're coming from. That young puppy behavior is hugely frustrating but stay patient. Refrain from physical corrections. Remember he is a baby & is learning. Crate him when he gets on your last nerve so you can both have a time out. Are you taking puppy classes? Search this forum for how to make a flirt pole. This really helps to work off that puppy energy. However, refrain from sudden starts/stops & jerky movements that can potentially damage growing bones. By raising him w trust, love & understanding you will be hugely rewarded as he matures. I'm sure others will chime in w their puppy raising tips. Good luck.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Physical corrections on a dog that age are pretty useless, and will most likely lead to future behavior problems, so I'd ix-nay all of that.

Do you use NILIF? (Google it!)

Don't push him away from what he's chewing on -- just replace it with something appropriate and praise. 

Please do immediately cease with physical "corrections." The dog is too young. There are many, many, many methods that are far better and FAR more effective. Spend some time researching them and spend more time working on the bond with this dog. Please don't scruff him. It sounds as though you're having a battle of wills and that's not what you want. Right now you want him to see you as his best bud in the world. 

Screaming will never get you what you want. That isn't bond-building at all. Take a step back and spend a lot of time on this forum. Every problem has been addressed here in spades. Break down each "issue" one at a time. Do a search on it, ask questions, and deal with each one... one at a time. 

There's a reason (or four) why he isn't listening to you. The bond isn't there or he doesn't feel a need to listen to you because you're coming across as panicked, or pissed off, or some other non-calm, non-confident type of person.

Just remember, this is a puppy, a baby, and you are an adult human.... Screaming, scruffing, etc is just NOT going to get the job done. You need to find a way to engage this pup.  Calm, cool.... Work to get this pup *want* to interact with you because you're the coolest and funnest thing *ever.*. It's up to you to figure out how to do that, but keep posting and you'll figure it out.


----------



## Tharry91 (May 31, 2012)

Im not being overly physical just a little swat when he's not getting the picture. Im not taking classes but I have read everything I have found and have a book and Im trying to remember that he is a puppy I just feel like there should be some reaction to me telling him things


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Tharry91 said:


> Im not being overly physical just a little swat when he's not getting the picture. Im not taking classes but I have read everything I have found and have a book and Im trying to remember that he is a puppy I just feel like there should be some reaction to me telling him things


Quit swatting your puppy. You're just plain wrong to do that. Stop it. You're expecting far too much out of a baby. Patience, Tharry91. Patience and a lot of it. 

Enroll in a class. You won't regret it.


----------



## Narny (Sep 8, 2010)

Most people dont know many (if any) positive ways to raise puppies. Most people expect labs or Rin Tin Tin or a mini version at least when they get a GSD. 

OP you need help and the advice given to you is good. I would get a trainer and/or start watching youtube videos on dog training. You need to work your dog so that you are interesting to them. Try treats. Try NILIF. 

What does you dog actually like? Is there a toy? Is there something your dog enjoys to do? Try and get in on that. Flirt poles are a good idea too. Dogs really seem to enjoy them.

Good luck.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i read "when your dog isn't doing what you want you
have to stop and ask yourself what am i doing wrong".


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> i read "when your dog isn't doing what you want you
> have to stop and ask yourself what am i doing wrong".


This is so TRUE Get the puppy into a puppy class and get the puppy socialized.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Tharry91 said:


> Well we have a 16 week puppy, I am about to rip my hair out. He doesn't listen at all, and by this I mean its like he is deaf. No matter what I say to him or what tone or volume most of the time he acts like I'm not even there. I tried no using physical corrections but its the only thing I can do to get a response out of him. If I tell him no or scream it or whisper it or what ever nothing happens. Or if I tell him no and push him away from what he is chewing on or when he bites me he comes right back and does it again. I've done the scruff and everything. I'm just down right exhausted with this dog. I need help, by the way this is far from my first puppy but its definately my hardest puppy.


Welcome to the world of GSD Sharks. Amazing creatures aren't they?

First, redirect the shark behavior with toys. This behavior is NORMAL. They nip, they bite, they growl, they pounce... he's playing, just normal GSD puppy playing. He pounces for a nip, whip out a toy in front of him. When mine was in that stage we had toys stashed in every room and kept one in pocket to pull out.

If he is so wound up that redirection isn't working, or you need a break before you start the yelling or swatting, crate him for a break. Sometimes something as short as just a minute can make a world of difference. You can use the break he can use the rest 

Exercise him. Play games. Good one is hide and seek. You hide, he finds you. Fun game and starts a good recall foundation. Flirt pole, keep it low so the jumping is limited or better yet eliminated. Tug, when he isn't teething is another good one. Puzzle toys so he has to think about how to get treats out of it.

If you haven't started training yet, and he's had his shots, now is a good time to start. The classes will be good for both of you and the training at home will be another outlet for his energy.

STOP yelling, no physical corrections. He's a baby and all this will do is maybe create fear of you and be damaging for the bond that is still forming.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you should really get into an obedience/puppy class. You can only learn by 'doing' not by reading.

at 4 months of age, they still can be little butt heads. You should be concentrating on the GOOD things he does, working on creating a solid bond with him, spending ALOT of one on one time letting him be a puppy and socializing him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel. 

I am beginning to feel like a human chew toy/Pez dispenser.
He listens and does not bite and lunge at my husband, but with me, it's another story. 
Nothing I am doing seems to be working when he gets in that mode. Otherwise, he is a great dog. 
We are going to a trainer on Tuesday.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Tharry, Sunflowers: 

Read the puppy forum here!

Read the puppy forum!

You have normal puppies, but you don't understand how to handle them. You will understand if you take the time to read these forums for several minutes a day, daily, for the next few weeks!!

The advice above is GREAT, but it is the Cliffnotes version.

Read the puppy forum!

Good luck, it will get better, and you will love the great dog(s) you will have!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you should really get into an obedience/puppy class. You can only learn by 'doing' not by reading.


I agree. I have learned a lot by reading books and articles and watching videos online, but that is no substitute for the eye of an experienced trainer. 

How much training have you done with him, and what method/s are you using? Until he understands the commands (and I guarantee that at 16 weeks old he has not learned and fully generalized them), he can't possibly obey them! So it's not a "listening" issue, it's a training issue. 

And as others have said - he's still a baby, so at this point he's got the attention span of a gnat. It would be like expecting a toddler to understand and complete the schoolwork of a high school student.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Tharry91 said:


> Or if I tell him no and *push him away* from what he is chewing on or when he bites me he comes right back and does it again.


Of course he does. As far as he can tell you're playing with him - dogs will paw at each other to initiate play, and your hands are the equivalent of a dog's paws. So he's biting at you just like he would if you were his littermate. 

And how would he know what "no" means? Puppies don't come pre-programmed speaking human language, we have to show them what kind of behavior we expect.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I expect my puppies to pee, poop, chew, bite, chase, and I have never been let down by these expectations. Classes are great, keeping the puppy tethered to you, using toys to distract them from chewing on the wrong things, and LOTS of off leash running preferably with another dog friendly dog.

When Zoe would zoom around the house fly by biting me I would catch and leash her, make her sit, give her a treat, and get her outside in the field to run run run several several times a day. The first 6 months of her life she lived outdoors running with me and the neighborhood dogs- inside she was crated or tethered to me 60% of the time unless she was sleeping, lol

It gets better but remember hitting a dog is play to them unless your using a hammer they barely feel it- you swat and that means catch my hand in your mouth and chomp down repeatedly because now he is even more excited


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

You should be using ZERO corrections with a puppy. Absolutely no physical punishment... it is just a baby. Plus, physical corrects may leave you with a fearful dog or with potential behavioural problems.

If I were in your position I would be first building a bond with the pupyu, then making obedience training fun and motivational with food and toys.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

billsharp said:


> Tharry, Sunflowers:
> 
> Read the puppy forum here!
> 
> ...


I'm glad reading worked for you.

Depending on the person and the dog, you may or may not solve your problems by reading and trying to apply different things on your own.


----------



## Sir Bear (Mar 9, 2012)

I feel for you...just know that what you're experiencing really IS normal for this breed, they take A LOT of time and patience and that is part of what makes me so proud to be a GSD owner. I'm at 23 weeks and my pet monster has become a wonderful buddy that is much calmer know that teething is pretty much done. Like the others said, read on here as much as you can, it always helped me when I was in tears over how I didn't feel much of a "bond" with Bear starting out. 

I mean, it's hard to bond with a needle-toothed banshee that's generally trying to eat your face haha. It will get better, and classes definitely help. Also if you want a book "How to Be your dogs best friend" by the monks of new skeete is a good one to get started. Avoid physical corrections though, it only gets them more ramped up, are you crate training?


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

I echo was has been said so far. Most of it sounds like standard puppy behavior.

I have a 6 month and a 3 month GSD mix and I learned quite a bit with my first. I could not get him to do anything at first, and the mouthing was out of control. I can thankfully say things should improve as he matures. My boy is far from perfect now, but at least he has made great improvement.

In closing, hang in there we have all gone through what you are going through. Focus on positive re-enforcement and continue to be patient.


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

There are some wonderful videos on these two sites to help you train your pup in a fun way using treats.

Dogmantics Dog Training the official ?Kikopup? website

Training Positive ? Complete Dog Training Tutorials

And at the risk of asking a stupid question, are you sure your dog isn't deaf ?
_______
Sue


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

i'm not saying anything to promote physical correction, but all i can say is that sometimes physical correction is the only way and it will not make your puppy fearful of you or anything like that in the long run. Diezel has been picked up by his scruff and smacked a few times and he has been completely fine with it. he takes the correction and stops. He knows i'm his boss and that i'll always love him and i sure don't beat on my dog, but sometimes you have to do it to get it through their head.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's funny.



diezel said:


> i'm not saying anything to promote physical correction, but all i can say is that sometimes physical correction is the only way and it will not make your puppy fearful of you or anything like that in the long run. Diezel has been
> 
> >>>> picked up by his scruff and smacked a few times <<<<
> 
> ...


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> that's funny.


why is that funny?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

diezel said:


> why is that funny?


Because you are contradicting yourself.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

do you know for absolutely sure, that your puppy does not have a physiologic hearing problem???


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Because you are contradicting yourself.


i'm not contradicting myself, i don't beat my puppy by any means. i'm just saying that sometimes it needs to be done. positive reinforcement training is good to tricks and training commands like come and such but the only way i have gotten any good results from some real negative behavior is when using some physical punishment. I never hurt him in any way and I surely have never beaten on him. He is a perfectly well behaved puppy with the way i have been training him and is not fearful of me in a way.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

diezel said:


> i'm not saying anything to promote physical correction, but all i can say is that sometimes physical correction is the only way and it will not make your puppy fearful of you or anything like that in the long run. Diezel has been picked up by his scruff and smacked a few times and he has been completely fine with it. he takes the correction and stops. He knows i'm his boss and that i'll always love him and i sure don't beat on my dog, but sometimes you have to do it to get it through their head.


Actually, whether you mean to or not, you are promoting physical correction.

You honestly cannot say that it won't make a puppy fearful of the owner. Should someone do that with certain puppies, it certainly *could* have that effect.

I have scruffed a couple/few times. Used exceedingly sparingly and only for the worst of the worst offenses. (In my case, snarling at my old, nearly blind dog.) That was many months ago and it didn't take long for the dog to "get" that you don't "mess" with the blind dog. 

Smacking? What must a dog do to "earn" a smack? In my mind, that'd have to be a major, massive offense. Even then, I just don't see that as a truly effective way to do it. "Smacking" insinuates raising your hand to the dog. This could then easily lead to the dog being fearful of a raised hand, even a hand offered in kindness. 

I will confess to backing my dog into a doorway and hollering at him.... which was done in a moment of immaturity and lack of control on my part. 

Anything done in anger and without forethought is probably going to be the wrong choice.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

diezel said:


> i'm not contradicting myself, i don't beat my puppy by any means. i'm just saying that sometimes it needs to be done. positive reinforcement training is good to tricks and training commands like come and such but the only way i have gotten any good results from some real negative behavior is when using some physical punishment. I never hurt him in any way and I surely have never beaten on him. He is a perfectly well behaved puppy with the way i have been training him and is not fearful of me in a way.


Okay, so this post actually made me angry and I need to vent.........
The ONLY way you have gotten good results? Let me tell you a little about positive reinforcement training and some patience...My dog is almost 9 months old and she sits, sit/stay, stand, stand/stay, down, down/stay(the stays are at 3 minutes right now), loose leash on a flat collar, pound it(paw), hugs, heel, with me, drop it, leave it, watch me, wait, front, around, side, sit for petting, come, get it, and some more I can't think of. All of this with or without distractions and ALL of it with positive reinforcement training--no corrections or prong. Out of the crate by 6 months, doesn't destroy anything, doesn't bark, never nipped or bit me when teething. Would I use corrections, such as no, yes I would if needed, but during the training process you have to have patience and understand that its a baby..you are the person it learns from and wants to please. Smacking a dog to make it do something is not training and to think the dog is obeying out of anything more then fear is very naive. So if you think it doesn't work, it does, but it all depends on the person doing the training


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you said you smacked your pup a few times and then you
said you don't beat your pup. smack, beat?



diezel said:


> >>>> i'm not contradicting myself, i don't beat my puppy by
> any means. <<<<<
> 
> i'm just saying that sometimes it needs to be done. positive reinforcement training is good to tricks and training commands like come and such but the only way i have gotten any good results from some real negative behavior is when using some physical punishment. I never hurt him in any way and I surely have never beaten on him. He is a perfectly well behaved puppy with the way i have been training him and is not fearful of me in a way.


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

people have been training dogs for many many years with correction or negative reinforcement. A dog is a dog, it isn't a child, or a baby. it's a dog. *removed by moderator* you think that you can completely eliminate all forms of punishment. Well what if you CHILD starts hitting and punching you? are you going to tell him no and give him a treat directly afterwards when he stops. No your going to send him to his room, give him spanks or other things of that nature. If your dog is your child then you should treat it like a child and people are getting way to sensitive with their children and pets. Everyone wants to sue for this or sue for that, or you can go to jail for this and have your pets taken away because of that. I surely don't beat him, and use positive reinforcement training for his sit, down, stay, speak, crate and other things i have taught him. But when he walks up to my housemates when they get home from work and starts biting them, he is going to get his mouth closed and told no bite. You can train your dogs the way you want too and i'll train mine the way i want to. You don't know my puppy and i've trained 3 wonderful labs with the way i train and they all turned out perfect and are the best dogs anyone could have asked for. *removed by moderator* It's not a child but a pet. *removed by moderator* I know what i'm doing is perfectly ok for the way i train and my puppy is sure as **** not scared of me. He loves me like his mother and he follows me around the house, looks to me for help and i'm always there for him. I love him unconditionally and that's what being a pet owner is about. I'm done with this conversation.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

diezel said:


> people have been training dogs for many many years with correction or negative reinforcement. A dog is a dog, it isn't a child, or a baby. it's a dog. *removed by moderator* you think that you can completely eliminate all forms of punishment. Well what if you CHILD starts hitting and punching you?


If a child ever gets to this point then there was no structure to begin with and the parent has failed in some aspect miserably. I am a single mother and I NEVER hit my son or even grounded him...I never had to, he respected me from the beginning. The dog has no idea why you are hitting him and its wrong and in a couple years I hope you will realize the mistake you made. Your right a dog is a dog, but its part of the family and I personally would never hit someone I love, its misdirected anger. On this forum, there are real pet owners that really care about their dogs. You can train your dog anyway you want but I think I can safely say that no one hear wants to hear about it. You put it out there like its an every day thing, its not and most people would disagree with your spanking method. I'm sure the parent that beats their kid loves them unconditionally too

Now the conversation is over....


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

*removed by moderator*


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

diezel said:


> *removed by moderator


Its a shame that you would even think that way. Spoiled-yes. Brat-no. She is welcome wherever I take her and she behaves very well. I put a lot of work into her and I'm proud of that. No one can take that away from me or her. I didn't take the easy way out and spank her if she didn't do what I wanted. That is just a lazy way of what I will loosely call training. Spanking won't teach a dog anything. She(and my other dogs) are my life, they have the best of everything and they give back to me daily. Anyone that can spank a dog as a way of training is just a bully and really can't say that their dog is trained. When I first got her, I was pulling my hair out, she drove me nuts. I am not new to having dogs or mixed breed w/shepherd in them, but she is my first(and not the last) pure bred GSD. She was way different then any other dog and I never once lost it with her. I would leave the room, take a deep breath, and start again. Once I sat down and thought about both of our personalities and what would make her a better dog...the real training and bonding began. It is a wonderful experience to have a dog so well trained and to know that I did it with lots of love and patience makes it even better. You should try it


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

diezel, this is a moderated board and there are rules about name calling. 

and there are the old ways (physical punishment) of training and the new ways (positive reinforcement). since you're happy with the results you're getting (a puppy who is oblivious to everything you say and do), well...just keep on keepin' on with what you're doing. but when you come on a board with experienced people and they give you suggestions and advice and you get mad and just say you're gonna pick up your toys and go home...well, that just doesn't seem to make much sense.

do get your puppy's hearing checked.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

diezel said:


> I'm done with this conversation.


Good because it isn't your thread anyway. Sounds like you're a pro, so don't need any advice from this sensitive, stuck up forum! Awesome!

Back to OP -- There is a difference in correction and hitting. These things have gotten a little intermixed in this conversation I think. I do not believe in purely positive, but I also don't believe in outright hitting (smacking) a dog. The trick is knowing what is appropriate at the right time for the dog you're dealing with. That's the hard part.

Llombardo, you have all my respect that your child was so perfect and always knew exactly what to do and you never had to punish, not even ground. (Surely you have to know parents on this forum just can't believe that.) But, this isn't a discussion on our human babies and I think the comment about the "spoiled brat" thing was uncalled for. (I believe it was intended about your child, not your dog.)

OP, hope you will come back and wade thru the info, so you can find a better method than smacking. Good luck.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

chelle said:


> Llombardo, you have all my respect that your child was so perfect and always knew exactly what to do and you never had to punish, not even ground. (Surely you have to know parents on this forum just can't believe that.)
> 
> Yeah, I almost fell out of my chair over that one.
> Couldn't comment because it would have been removed.


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

*removed by moderator*


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

oh and get a reality check everyone! your all not perfect. I see many many flaws with EVERYTHING i read on here.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

.. How many comments removed before a ban is placed? LOL.

Such crude comments over something so silly.

A puppy is a blank slate. It doesn't listen when you scream NO because it doesn't speak english and doesn't understand what you're saying. You may have said it so often in a loud voice that it doesn't even think it means ANYTHING..

Good luck with your puppy  You WILL get through this!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> *removed by moderator*


I feel a ban coming on...


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

diezel said:


> *removed by moderator*


And here is why a perfectly stable pup will end up with behavioral issues and given up.....


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

To the OP - please do not spank/swat/hit your dog for doing what dogs do.

The rules of training are, don't scold the puppy for doing normal things like chewing, peeing in the house, or jumping up. 
At this point your only job is to teach him the correct things to chew on (not scold for chewing things you could easily put away/out of his reach or gate him away from if necessary-like the couch), the correct place to potty and the correct way to get attention. 

Swatting and spanking are unkind because the puppy is just doing what puppies do and nobody has taught him the right way to do things.

If you went to a foreign country, and did not speak the language, but you wanted to go to the market to shop, and as soon as you began looking at the fruit, someone rushed over and punched you, or threw a bucket of water on you, you'd be upset, right? You would not know what it was you were doing that people were upset about!

And this continued to happen over and over, wouldn't you be discouraged and want to go hide in your room? 
This is how we need to remember dogs are - foreign languages, and nothing is making sense. We need to teach them the correct ways, not scold them for _doing dog things._


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I would stop quoting them, it just gives the MODS more crap to do when cleaning up his/her posts!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Twyla said:


> And here is why a perfectly stable pup will end up with behavioral issues and given up.....


This is true. One has to wonder what this person is like in their own homes in private...


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Courtney said:


> I would stop quoting them, it just gives the MODS more crap to do when cleaning up his/her posts!


True but I wanted to be sure that part stuck if he erases his post by the time they arrive.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

ah ha ...didn't think about that quick time limit to edit a post.


----------



## diezel (May 1, 2012)

** comments removed by ADMIN**


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Where's that double facepalm when you need it...
Wait, this may work!

http://www.deadlantern.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/facepalm.jpg


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

dang. why cant people just take someone else critique. If i say i swat my dog and someone says thats bad, well then maybe i should re-evaluate my thinking. Calling people names doesnt help. And everyone here wants the best for the DOGS. We want to promote healthy happy puppies! sheesh


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Problem is, things people "swat" dogs for, is not the dog's fault. It's the owner's. 
That's why I am so adamant against physical corrections such as that. 

Why would swatting a dog be a superior method of dealing with it?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Problem is, things people "swat" dogs for, is not the dog's fault. It's the owner's.
> That's why I am so adamant against physical corrections such as that.
> 
> Why would swatting a dog be a superior method of dealing with it?



oh i completely agree with you! i was just stating how people wont seem to want anyone's help with "their" methods of training which done work.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

mssandslinger said:


> oh i completely agree with you! i was just stating how people wont seem to want anyone's help with "their" methods of training which done work.


Yeah I figured you did. I hoped to clarify why swatting or hitting the dog is wrong and harmful 
I think we're on the same page!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

chelle said:


> Llombardo, you have all my respect that your child was so perfect and always knew exactly what to do and you never had to punish, not even ground. (Surely you have to know parents on this forum just can't believe that.) But, this isn't a discussion on our human babies and I think the comment about the "spoiled brat" thing was uncalled for. (I believe it was intended about your child, not your dog.)


 
Wow I let this thread go on my last comment, imagine my surprise when I came back and had to read a couple pages. I assumed this person was talking about the dog, but I guess it could have been about my kid...the comment about human babies was brought up because the banned one stated/compared something about disciplining a kid if they hit a parent...or something like that. It doesn't matter because it doesn't matter what anyone thinks or believes. Not one moment of anger, sadness, lying..nothing , it probably is unbelievable!! I know how blessed and lucky I am to have my son and I thank God for him every day He truly gave me a gift


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

ok, I cannot help it, I must ask, how old us your son?


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Is, I mean. Typing on phone, sorry.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

chelle said:


> ok, I cannot help it, I must ask, how old us your son?


My son is 20. I have been a single mother his whole life(not one penny of child support and a father that didn't care). Sometimes I had to work 3 jobs, but he went to a catholic school K-8th grade, was voted in as King of the Court for May Crowning(Its a honor for Catholics). He continued to go on to HS, get a job at 16, graduate from HS at the top of his class and now goes to college full time and still holds the same job(first job) he had at 16, except he went from a sales associate to a Human Resource Supervisor(also full time). He has owned a brand new car for 2 years, had a checking account for 6 years, pays his car payment, insurance, and phone bill. Along with that he pays his credit cards and has a credit score of 763. Not bad for a 20 year old? So you see I really can say I got lucky, I truly have never had a problem with him. He loves spending time with his family...he's on vacation this week and instead of going away for the weekend with his friends, he is outside right now with his cousins(11, 9,7,5 years old) making smores over a bonfire. I love him:wub: and so does everyone that knows him


----------



## GSD Momma (Dec 28, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> I expect my puppies to pee, poop, chew, bite, chase, and I have never been let down by these expectations. Classes are great, keeping the puppy tethered to you, using toys to distract them from chewing on the wrong things, and LOTS of off leash running preferably with another dog friendly dog.
> 
> When Zoe would zoom around the house fly by biting me I would catch and leash her, make her sit, give her a treat, and get her outside in the field to run run run several several times a day. The first 6 months of her life she lived outdoors running with me and the neighborhood dogs- inside she was crated or tethered to me 60% of the time unless she was sleeping, lol
> 
> It gets better but remember hitting a dog is play to them unless your using a hammer they barely feel it- you swat and that means catch my hand in your mouth and chomp down repeatedly because now he is even more excited


This is all so painfully and 100% true! When I was once at my wit's end, I tried to push away our 4 month old pup or even give her a tap under the chin...Lord... it was "GAME ON!" to her. Anything physical with this dog turns into a growling, jumping side to side, you-want-to-play, mentality. And she will match your energy, if not exceed it. LOL
Highly recommend the obedience training. We've actually re-enrolled in a couple of the courses at half price just to continue to get the exposure to other dogs and the training. So helpful. I couldn't love my dog any more than I do right now at 18m. She's perfect.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Tharry91 said:


> Well we have a 16 week puppy, I am about to rip my hair out. He doesn't listen at all, and by this I mean its like he is deaf. No matter what I say to him or what tone or volume most of the time he acts like I'm not even there. I tried no using physical corrections but its the only thing I can do to get a response out of him. If I tell him no or scream it or whisper it or what ever nothing happens. Or if I tell him no and push him away from what he is chewing on or when he bites me he comes right back and does it again. I've done the scruff and everything. I'm just down right exhausted with this dog. I need help, by the way this is far from my first puppy but its definately my hardest puppy.


I am not sure if anyone offered this advice, but I went through this with a very inattentive (and aggressive) rescue dog a few years ago. She really did appear to be deaf to me...not to other noises though. 
My behaviorist trainer said to try spitting food to the dog after calling her name...I have heard that this has great results from other people as well.
It didn't necessarily work with my dog because she was not food oriented but if your puppy is ,then try it out and build training from there.
I used toys (jolly ball and frisbee) to lure my dog into paying attention to me. It took a while but eventually she did start looking to me for commands. I feel ya!


----------

